# (Sorry, this is already posted) Root for all builds including 901?



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

I was told THIS tool would root any build including 901 but I don't have 901 and already have root. Perhaps an adventurous soul wants to give it a try?

It claims to work on approx 1 zillion devices, there is a list and the Bionic is on it.....

I'm dying to know if the claims are true......volunteers? (taking one step BACK)


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry, just saw this was already posted today..... HERE


----------

